# So Frustrated....



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Any words of wisdom will be appreciated.

My daugher found a 4/5 months old lab mix about 3 weeks ago. 
She was not wearing a collar and my DD took her to the vet 
and she is not microchipped.

She has ran ads, posted signs on every neighborhood addition 
around them, put signs on the entrance & exits to the 
hwy, called and emailed every vet and groomer in town 
and posted pics with the local shelter.

She can't keep the dog because she already has two 
beagles in the house and wanting to start a family.

She called the lab rescue and they told her "bluntly" 
take her to the pound and they will euthanize her in a week. 
No sympathy and didn't have any help for her - I was shocked.

DD is trying to take good care of the dog. When she found 
the dog in her yard she was freshly groomed, nails trimmed, etc. 
DD has found fleas on the dog - treated them. Now the dog 
has worms. The local animal shelter said they would take 
her if DD would keep her til the 7th - well she called today 
and they wouldn't take her. DD just asked them if they 
would let her see the vet and post signs and DD could keep 
her a while longer. The answer was no.

She is on craigslist, too. Of course, DD is so attached she wants Kate to go to a very good home.

Kate is the sweetest dog. She is very obedient and house broken. Loves to play with the beagles and prefers to be inside. It is very puzzling - why aren't her owners looking for her????? If they were, they would of found her by now - we are a town of 20,000 not too many corners to turn that we don't have signs posted.

Anything we are not covering - any ideas.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh this is sooooo sad 
I really hope she finds a home soon. 
Sounds like she's doing all she can for her.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

SAD. Is there a local radio station or TV news station that she could call and ask to help? She looks like a well taken care of pet...strange.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

The local news has a once a week with a shelter and they work with them. The shelters have so many labs they are working on their own.

DD loves the dog and just wants to find it a good home.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

This is so sad! I pray that the poor girl finds a good loving forever home soon.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I would suggest bringing pictures and description of the dog to any vet within a large (100-mile?) radius. I know that sounds extreme, but labs wander very far from their homes in a very short time. Before driving that far, I would definitely call first to see if they remember any clients with a dog that fits the description. They may or may not remember though, but if there is a "hit", you will have saved yourself a lot of time.

A lot of vet offices do not check email or do anything about it once they have read it. Are signs posted at all Petsmart and Petco stores around you? If the dog had been recently groomed, perhaps they had it done there--or they have other pets to shop for. Just a thought.

Kind of odd to be a dog that was dumped if the nails were recently clipped. Perhaps they were worn down by a lot of pavement walking?

This is such a hard situation; I know. Our Second Chance has a year waiting list! I almost feel like putting my name down for a slot because I usually find a dog or cat at least every year or every other year that I have to "deal with".

Good luck!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that is just so sad - I know that rescue is overrun with people that have been forced out of their homes and can't keep their pets. Would the local paper run an ad for free - I know that many have free "found" pet ads. Good luck!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG Marie how sad. I am shocked at the response of rescue.

I think your DD has done a wonderful job at trying to find the owners. If no one has stepped forward I think I would run an add in the paper & craigslist to find her a new home. It would be much better her going to a new home than a shelter where she would probably end up being put down. Give your DD a hug from us, I know this has to be hard on her.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She has put pictures up at the local vets - but not 100 miles. Maybe tomorrow she can branch out. The next biggest city is Tulsa and we have her plastered all over Tulsa shelters. She put flyers up at Petsmart and all the grocery stores with bulletin boards. We have contaced all the groomers and vets in the area.

It is just a strange thing that no one is looking for her because believe me if they were looking for her she could be found.

DD husband thinks she was bathed and dropped off in the neighborhood. But she is so obedient I can't understand why they wouldn't want her.

Marie



Hav a lot of pets said:


> I would suggest bringing pictures and description of the dog to any vet within a large (100-mile?) radius. I know that sounds extreme, but labs wander very far from their homes in a very short time. Before driving that far, I would definitely call first to see if they remember any clients with a dog that fits the description. They may or may not remember though, but if there is a "hit", you will have saved yourself a lot of time.
> 
> A lot of vet offices do not check email or do anything about it once they have read it. Are signs posted at all Petsmart and Petco stores around you? If the dog had been recently groomed, perhaps they had it done there--or they have other pets to shop for. Just a thought.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh this is so sad.......I would imagine a farmer would love to get a nice lab like her. Perhaps if you have any "man" stores like Shopper's Supply,Home Depot,places like that,your daughter would have a easier time finding her a home.

What an awful response from rescue/shelter. That's just not right.



PS. Marie---please tell your daughter we all respect her for her hard work and diligence will this misplaced dog. She deserves a hug!:grouphug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

DD is so attached to Kate now that she wants a really good home for her INSIDE....
lololool

DD just can't keep her.

She was one website and there was a yellow lab that was going to be euthanized by the end of the day today if not adopted. DD was crying and her DH made her promise she wouldn't go get it. Poor girl she is so distraught over all this.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Just a thought? With it being the season of vacations, perhaps her family was traveling and she got loose? Do you live near an interstate exit, rest area, tourist attraction? You would think that anyone who'd lost her would have contacted the shelters but you never know? Maybe run an ad in a paper in the surrounding cities. 

Good luck and hugs to your dd for taking care of this doggie. No good deed goes unnoticed in the end!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe her next step would be to just find a good home. I just hate to think someone that this dog loves isn't looking for it!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

You know it is so weird because if the dog got away from it's owners traveling wouldn't you think they would be looking in our area. AND believe me if they were looking they would find her. DD has already expanded out to the surrounding areas and today focusing on a community east of here.

What is so confusing is that "Kate" was freshly goomed. DD could smell the shampoo on her and she was brushed, nails trimmed, etc. DD thinks she had been groomed like within a few hours of her finding her.

She would love to find her a good home and will probably put her on Craigslist.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you have any grooming shops near? Maybe she escaped from it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You know Marie,It is possible I guess, the dog got loose from it's owners on vacation or something,(even in a semi,as truck driver's do have dogs sometimes)and after looking a little while had to move on due to time restrictions etc. I think she should just try to find it a good home. By the way---many a labs are farm dogs and would be happier to have the entire run of a farm then sleep in a house at night. The farmers around here often have labs that go for pick up rides to town(this could of happened to--and it jumped out)and they sleep by the house or in the house/barn at night.They have a good life and are well taken of. Labs are made to be able to be outside dogs.I would imagine your daughter is growing more and more attached as time goes on,but it sounds like she is limiting a new home based on indoors/outdoors and it is making it more difficult as many people would give her a good home but not want a big dog that sheds like that in a house.I do hope the owners/your daughter locate each other........or at least she finds it a good home she is comfortable with. Hugs to her---:hug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Where we live is about 15 miles north of an Interstate Hwy. (Tulsa, OK) - really all hwy to where we live - no subdivisions or anything. Most truckers do not come out this way.

I think you are right Julie - we had golden retrievers that stayed outside and loved it - did not want to come in.

Kate cries when DD tries to put her outside. I think it's because she is just so attached to DD.

She is going to take her to the Southern Ag today and try to get her shots and dewormer meds (she has worms). Yuck - poor baby.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a sad story. I really admire your daughter for everything she is doing to find this dog's owners or a new home. 
It's a shame how many dogs are being abandoned due to the foreclosure crisis, not that this is what happened in this case but you never know. I honestly don't understand it. I would no more abandon my dog(s) than I would abandon a child (if I had one). If I lost my home I would be walking away with 3 dogs, a cat and 3 birds. No matter what, they would be with me.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey this just came across on one of my other lists - maybe your DD could contact them and they'd be able to help this poor beautiful dog. It's an organization for people who are losing their homes to forclosure and need to give up their pets. Good luck! http://nopawsleftbehind.org/paws/http://nopawsleftbehind.org/paws/


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have a friend who found a dog in her yard in a similar situation, freshly groomed, well trained and so sweet! She did the same things trying to find the owner and was told by the vet that she was probably abandoned by someone who could no longer afford to keep her.  Very sad! I still can't understand how anyone could just abandon a pet though, it's just not right. 

Your DD sounds like a lovely girl with a very big heart! I pray that she finds Kate a good home so they can both rest easy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lisa,

Thanks for that link - that is one place we had not got "Kate's" name on the list.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, Marie I'm praying that someone will turn up and give Kate a good home..she looks SO sweet!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

The last time I was at the vet I overheard them talking about a dog that had been abandoned at their office that week. Apparently that is a not infrequent thing. The vet tech said she thought people left them there hoping it would be more likely the animal would find a home than in a shelter. Sad.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

DD took Kate to Southern Ag today and they have a vet come on Tuesday's and do not charge office visits. So Kate got her shots and medicine for worms. DD just had to pay for the medicine and shot.

Kate is such a sweetheart and DD said she walks on a leash really nice and was just the perfect pet in the store.

It just amazes me that someone is not just going crazy looking for this dog. But I know in the end DD will find the perfect home for her. DD is determined that only the best will happen for Kate.

Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Marie it is so brave of your DD to take care of Kate like this. I know this might be crazy, but maybe you could let her keep her? Probably not.. I feel for her though, when I was younger I was told many times I could get a dog if I got straight A's etc... but unfortunately I was the only one to keep my promise! Now I have two and it has taught be so much and I wouldnt trade them in the world for anything. I hope she finds a good home, maybe a neighbor or a friend wants a dog and that way she can still visit and hang out/dog sit. Good luck and I am praying for Kate.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Estrella, I might not have said this - but my DD is married and has two beagles and trying to start a family. She just feels like it's too much for her to keep 3 dogs inside and have a baby. 

When I was talking to her on the phone last night it sounded like a dog kennel with all the barking, growling and playing. She says they have a ball together and just love each other - she is hoping to have playdates when she finds a great place for Kate.

I know someone wonderful will come along - now it's just a wait game. DD is just frustrated with the Animal Shelters and the people who advertise that they will help with lost or abandoned dogs. To their defense, they are just full right now. There seems to be a lot of labs abandoned.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!

Kate has a new home. DD's MIL has a friend who 
has a DD - now is that confusing..... They live about 
4 hours away and this girl is a recent college grad and 
needs a buddy to live with her. She fell in love with 
Kate's picture and DD and her DH are going to take her 
Kate this weekend.

This girl will keep Kate inside with her (Kate loves being inside)
and she is going to keep the name, too. DD's MIL has two
cockapoos that hopefully will be playdates for Kate. Kate loves
DD's beagles and will need other dogs to play with.

I am really happy that this is a good outcome because DD
is so attached to Kate and now she feels good about Kate's
new home.

Thanks for all your support and ideas. Hopefully, I can give you
updates on Kate.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Marie, that is wonderful news!!! :whoo: I was hoping something good would happen soon. I think your daughter was very generous and helpful doing everything she could and caring for Kate the way she does. Hopefully, she'll get lots of updates and pictures from this new owner.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Marie that is great news!!! Sounds like it is going to be a great place for Kate!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What wonderful news.... kudos to your dd for her efforts on Kate's behalf (and you for yours!)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

fabulous!! I'm so happy for all of you! Now Kate will be indoors and loved and your daughter can go ahead with the baby plans and you can become a happy gramma!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hooray, that's wonderful news!! I'm so happy for Kate.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::drum::bounce: That is such wonderful news!:bounce::drum::whoo:

Marie I'm just thrilled that your daughter found a wonderful home for Kate! Please give her a hug from all of us here:grouphug: She is wonderful to have kept up her care and found her a great home!:thumb:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

good buddy said:


> fabulous!! I'm so happy for all of you! Now Kate will be indoors and loved and your daughter can go ahead with the baby plans and you can become a happy gramma!


I have been waiting for two years. We are hoping anyday for an exciting announcement.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Your daughter is a matchmaker. I am thrilled to hear the happy ending. OK, so now I am waiting to here lullabies and the next happy ending!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad that Kate found a great home! Love happy endings!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so glad that Kate will have a wonderful new home, you DD did a great job.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh your DD is a saint for finding Katie a home. She really is to be commended for her commitment to finding this lovely dog a home. I know she'll be sad to see her leave, but it sounds like a wonderful placement. 

Hopefully you'll have new grandma news soon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Marie, I'll have my fingers crossed for you...Com'on grandbaby!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that Kate will have a great home!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Marie, I'll have my fingers crossed for you...Com'on grandbaby!


Awe.. Thanks - I can't wait.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, it's official!

Kate is with her new owner - Tracy. Tracy and her boyfriend met DD at the MIL house 4 hrs. away.

Kate loved them and the boyfriend was playing with Kate and DD was very pleased.

DD cried before they came and her DH was very sweet to her and told her she could keep Kate and it was her decision. But DD new it was best for Kate to have undivided attention. DD has her hands full with two beagles.
Then DD cried after they left with Kate but her DH wisked her off to dinner and I think that helped.

Thanks for all your support. I sent DD all your wonderful posts and she thinks you guys are great.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Marie- I just read this thread. What a wonderful thing for your daughter to do! It just warms my heart. Hope your grandma days come soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marie- how great for Kate. That is often the hard part, letting the dog go but when you know the home that the dog is going to is better than the home you can offer, I think that is the best feeling  Congrats on Kate's forever home!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad your story has a happy ending. I can't help but wonder about Kate's original family. They are either heartless or heartbroken. It's very strange.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

So good to hear that this story has a happy ending. There are so many black labs around here they are very often "cast away" and euthanized. It's heart breaking.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I'm glad your story has a happy ending. I can't help but wonder about Kate's original family. They are either heartless or heartbroken. It's very strange.


Ivy, it is really odd. We have tried to figure it out and it took a while but Kate finally has her forever home.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How tough it is, to let a dog go. Thankfully, Kate is going to a good home and there is a connection there, so your DD will still get news, but I can understand her emotional goodbye. ((hugs))


----------

